# Remplacer Safari par FireFox sur Iphone 5s



## PDD (30 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous, est il possible de remplacer systématiquement Safari par FireFox sur mon Iphone? Par exemple si je clique sur un lien dans un mail, imposer à ce lien de s'ouvrir avec FireFox. Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2016)

Non, ce n'est pas possible... L'application par défaut sera toujours safari...


----------



## PDD (31 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas possible... L'application par défaut sera toujours safari...


Merci bien dommage...


----------

